# E'llo From The Hills Of Tennessee.



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from Greene County!


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome to the fun. Thanks for your service.


----------



## bugman2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to the site. There is some Great Info on here. What is your plans on getting started with bees?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Robert!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome, Sarge.
Ex-Military myself.
If you are just getting started and need a source for bees, let me drop you a tip.
There is a guy who lives off of Middlebrook Pike named Tess. He runs Arnold Honeybees Services.
He has great bees!
I've played around with Beeweaver, Walter T. Kelley, and other big box bees, but those that I got from Tess are the best.
My apiary is made up mostly from his stock. 
The hives that I have from him are doing great, but I might pick up another nuc from him this spring just cause I like these bees so much.


----------



## thewhiterhino (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from Colorful Colorado


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have also purchased bee packages from Tess Arnold, and agree with the recommendation above. Here's his website:

http://www.arnoldhoneybeeservices.com/


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the world of beekeeping and to Beesource from one veteran to another thank you for your service.
John
poor valley bee farm


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

scorpionmain said:


> Welcome, Sarge.
> Ex-Military myself.
> If you are just getting started and need a source for bees, let me drop you a tip.
> There is a guy who lives off of Middlebrook Pike named Tess. He runs Arnold Honeybees Services.
> ...


That's where I got mine last year too. Do you normally buy package, nucs, or complete hives?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome......... Watch out, this forum is addicting!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

e-spice said:


> That's where I got mine last year too. Do you normally buy package, nucs, or complete hives?


I started out buying a couple of packages, then just queens, but I am at the point where I can sustain myself now.
I'll buy an occasional nuc or queens to grow & expand beyond what I can make up every now and then.


----------



## Ret Sgt. Robert Yates (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you all for the warm welcome also and to my fellow Vet as well . it is good to see So Fellow Tennesseans here as well some are close to me as the crow flies . As how I am planing to start with my bees and such I am not sure just yet and have not bit the bullet either .

I am in Middle Tennessee, I am in a Lil Place called Sparta TN.

I do not have any bees as of yet nor any hives.I can do wood work so I may get one unassembled hive and use as a patten then build the rest) I am not sure just yet . currently, I am a Custom Knife maker. I am looking forward to getting started in beekeeping I have been doing research for about the last year and reading about every book I could get my hands on . To include some very old and well known authors as well as some that are considered the Father's and Mothers of Beekeeping. 

I do look forward to reading the threads here on the Beesource it is the first Forum I found for Beekeeping. besides a local club one county away ... No not even one in my own county Bummer I know as we ( farmers plant a ton + of corn,soy,and many other crops in this county all the way around me there is acres of it . so for me & my new bees to Bee LOL we should be very prosperous, thriving,and do very well in this area. also I do not know of any other folks that has bees any where with in a good 30 to 40 miles of me . 

Ret, Sgt. Yates


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. There are links here that will give you the sizes of the boxes. Look at swarm trapping. God might just send you some bees. Read all you can stand and then ask questions. Helpful people here.
Mike


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome from Smith County, TN.
You need to pay a visit to Jeff Herel. Here is his website:
http://www.herelshalfacrefarms.com
He is right in your back yard.


----------



## Ret Sgt. Robert Yates (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff sure is in my back yard I did not even know it I will sure go and see him . After I call for sure to see it is ok to go see him . 

Bless You & Best Regards for that link Brother .


----------

